# Problems with new Aristo site?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, a friend is having trouble with the new aristo site www.aristocraft.com

Under Firefox, you cannot get the PRODUCTS dropdown to work... works in IE on his computer... and it works in Firefox in my computer.

(note the other dropdowns are non-functional right now) 


Tried deleting history, then killed cookies too, then uniinstalled, cleaned and reinstalled... still the problem persists on his computer.

Checked flash, registry integrity, etc.... 

Anyone else having the same problem?

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

So just like any other Aristo product in other words: two thirds works, one third doesn't.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, bringing a new site online is always dicey... but bringing it online without the forum is pretty lame... the forum seems to be out there in cyberspace... 

So, does the products links work for you on www.aristocraft.com under firefox? 

This one has me stumped so far... normally any firefox weirdness is eliminated by a clean reinstall... even tested with aurora... 

Greg 

p.s. for the people who believed that the online discount was only 10%, and the existing dealers would not be affected, check the prices on the site, 



DASH 9 BNSF (SWOOSH)







0 Review(s) *Item Id: ART23017* *MSRP:* $668.00 *Savings* $267.20 Your Price: $400.80


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

The website is working here.. Windows XP - IE 7 . Too bad Scott made it live today though, I spent all of my money over at RLDhobbies this week on USAT stuff.









Perry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Asking about firefox... stated that IE worked in op... 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Our Product Lines" drop-down is working for me..drop-down drops and gives me all the products.. 
(many of the product links are mostly blank pages, but the drop down itself does work) 

Firefox version 11.0, Win 7. 

however im getting no drop-downs for "about us" or "press & news".. 
and the forum link doesnt work..pressing it does nothing. 
"home" and "contact us" links do work. 

Scot


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Safari also works, Greg. 

p.s. for the people who believed that the online discount was only 10%, and the existing dealers would not be affected, check the prices on the site, 

Definitely competitive--lower than our local shop but when you factor in shipping it might put them a little higher, but not much. 

Keith


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

NO on firefox for me.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they just need some time to get things worked out. I was able to register and did get a confirming e-mail.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Craig, so there is at least another Firefox person with the problem... I have not been able to solve it yet... 

Yes, of course they need time, Aristo is not a software company, so they are at the mercy of their provider, and having one personal web site, and about 10 for my company, I can fully sympathize. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. the email signup worked for me too, responded with email from [email protected]


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Working fine on my Firefox (version 10.0).

Maybe your friend needs to update his Firefox version. I remember some websites not working right with an older version of Firefox I had been using for years. I finally updated to a newer version and those nun functioning websites worked.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It works for me, using chrome on a mac. Ot rather I should say it functions the way it's supposed to. But it's odd. If you click on the heading for "steam locomotives" you get the mallet, the consol, the pacific, and "steam tenders," as choices, along with the C-16, symbolized as a photo of a searchlight tower??? I though they had announced they were discontinuing the C-16? And where's the Mikado, the 0-4-0 and the Rogers? I thought the 0-4-0 was scheduled for an upgrade? 

Also the search for parts remains opaque--do a search for bell and you get three pages of unspecified bells. I hope with time they get it together.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 02 Apr 2012 11:31 AM 
The "Our Product Lines" drop-down is working for me..drop-down drops and gives me all the products.. 
(many of the product links are mostly blank pages, but the drop down itself does work) 

Firefox version 11.0, Win 7. 

however im getting no drop-downs for "about us" or "press & news".. 
and the forum link doesnt work..pressing it does nothing. 
"home" and "contact us" links do work. 

Scot 
I get exactly the same thing on the Mac with the following browsers:
Camino (my preferred one)
Safari 
Chrome
Firefox

The Aristocraft main page shows 113 errors with W3C validation - not too bad, under 50 would be better, well 0 would be even better

Knut


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Not working IE 9


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to be working for me. NOT the forum, though. Registered and e-mail returned.

XP Pro, IE8, Firefox 10


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Its forty percent alright. Not too shabby.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I am using Firefox. If I use this link www.aristocraft.com I get the home page of the old site. 
If I use this link https://aristocraft.3dcartstores.com/?view_full_site=1 I get the new home page. 
The only drop downs I get are Home, Our Product Lines ,and contact us. 
The other drop downs aren't working yet for me.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL yeah only the first 2 are working as of this p.m. I sent a note via their contact pg about what is not working LOL I should have read ALL of the info email but since i was on the phone I only read the first sentence announcing the new website otherwise I would have waited till next weekend to chk thing out !

"... 

Dear All, Our NEW website is now live. www.aristocraft.com We hope that you enjoy the new look and navigation as much as we do. As the site is fully functioning you will still see that some pages are still under construction. Things such as exploded diagrams, product manuals and the un cataloged database will not be live for launch but are part of Phase 2 later this week. If in this period you need any of this information please contact me at [email protected]


The forum will be live shortly. Most important, the new and improved SECURE shopping cart is fully functional. Not all images are up as we are taken NEW photos of everything in stock. 


Please just understand that building a website is a many phase process and we want to make sure that we do it right. 


Enjoy and Thank You, Best Regards, Scott Polk President AristoCraft . . . ." 

later, doug c


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

As the site is fully functioning you will still see that some pages are still under construction. 

Is it just me, or is it apparent that Polkspeak runs in the family...?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By RCE on 02 Apr 2012 02:19 PM 
I am using Firefox. If I use this link www.aristocraft.com I get the home page of the old site. 


Clean out your cache.
I had the same problem with the old site pooping up until I deleted the cache on all browsers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, fully functioning except that some parts are not fully functioning. 

Greg


----------

